# Charlie at 12 mo



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello there, this is Charlie a dog taken out of an abusive situation. He is 12 months in the picture. Sorry for the stack, we were lucky enough to get him to stand still at all! The dog will be fixed soon, but I want to learn more about structure and what judges/breeders/ect are looking for for GSDs. I am clearly not a confirmation person, just working. This is something I am totally interested in. Structure improves physical performance! Thanks in advance!


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

His left ear was also crushed from clearly growing up in a kennel that was medium (cocker spaniel) size.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

He's beautiful! Kudos for making his life so much more than it could have been.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you. He is scheduled to go to a Skilled Companion home for a little girl with disabilities. He is a perfect temperamental match for this. Just needs some training!


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

No one on a critique?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be much help with showing but there is tons of information on the subject in past threads. If you can't get what you want here I would try a search.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He has a very nice masculine head and a gentle expression. He has flat withers and is a bit roached over the loin which isn't helped by the fact that he isn't stacked.  Very good angulation front and rear. 

Sounds like he will be going to a great home.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much! I love to hear these things, good and bad. The home backed out on him, but no worries, we'll find him a good one. I see you are holding a trial soon at your club?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, we are hosting the regionals. A bit scary compared to a regular trial.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Hope it's a nice turnout (given that it is regionals it should be, lol)


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous. Or should I say handsome? He's definitely got a strong, masculine face. I love his eyes.


----------

